# Mini Magging the 14A



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

I wanted to build a smaller less obtrusive fishing mono mag unit for this reel in all stainless steel products......this is just the rough start


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

Looks good hooked!


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I feel stupid saying this, but what reel is that?


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

The picture says Shimano Trinidad 14a, if that helps.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

ww.youtube.com/watch?v=o8W0MWh5lqk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsUhTdICxAo&feature=relmfu


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

thekingfeeder said:


> The picture says Shimano Trinidad 14a, if that helps.


Ok ok thanks, i aint good with the higher end shimanos, theres like a 100


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

The answer is probably in the video, which I didn't bother to watch - but it looks like you put a threaded key insert into the housing. What is the threaded rod on the magnet assembly made from? Did you knurl that yourself, or is it commercially available? Will there be a spring counter force on this mag assembly? Will the mag be brazed on, or attached by some other means?

Interesting project. I'll be looking forward to casting it. Hey, by the way, make sure you load it up with braid, and give me the first cast.


----------



## spiderhitch (Nov 9, 2005)

Thats a really nice mag conversion for that trinadad low profile looks very clean and professional ...how does that reel throw ? Was thinking of buying one of those or a saltiga lever drag with a similar conversion.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

Getting closer to a final design


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

spider ive only casted this reel a handful of times......its the smoothest reel to date ive owned and i have not seen a decrease in distance compared to my hot rod abus....but its early into this project yet


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

stainless tiger eye knob


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

Finished Mag


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Now that's one tiny knobby .......almost looks like a push button........you going to get a patent?


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

My thoughts from the beginning was to build as fishing mag for this reel ......unlike a tournament mag i just did not see the need for a huge knob.....also i couldnt see why you would need to back it off so much it would blow the reel.....after testing many different magnets i can back it off to make it fluff or run it in to a slow crawl.....believe it or not its all store bought items mostly from knife making parts...i personally think this reel is the smoothest i own in casting and retrieval . After taking it apart 25 times lol ive got the parts stack memorized


----------

